# What do you think of this horse?



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

He looks pretty darn good to me  He's stunning..I'd snatch him up! But then again, I'd pretty much snatch up any good trail horse


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I like the looks of him, I'm curious to see what she thinks is perfect conformation now


----------



## Naphth (Jan 7, 2015)

She googled "horses with perfect conformation" and sent me this... lol totally not cheating.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I can find flaws with that. Slightly tied in below the knee, long neck, stands under himself in front...

I think it's like with people - we put so much energy into "perfect conformation" and have competition who is the most beautiful, yet the perception of beauty is so variable.

In the end, of course you don't want flaws that severely impair you horse's performance or are an indicators for unsoundness. And of course there are conformational traits that lend themselves to certain disciplines. There's a reason you don't see too many short basketball players.

But if the horse is sound (long term), funcional, has a good mind and meets your needs, then that's pretty close to perfect eight there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I think the first horse has a better shoulder than the second one. I would be surprised if that first horse didn't have a better mind, easier gaits and a sounder body. I'd pick him any day. 

Your acquaintance is perhaps easily seduced by a fancy turnout.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I think I would like that first horse in my pasture.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Avna said:


> Your acquaintance is perhaps easily seduced by a fancy turnout.


This was my thought.

That second horse isn't awful, but he has several faults that would make me pass him up. Those shark-fin withers would make saddle fit a pain. His shoulder is too upright, which could lend to a choppy ride. The way he's standing under himself so far in the front is a huge turn-off to me.

The first horse, however, is very nicely put-together. I would take him in a heartbeat over the second horse, even if the first were muddy and in his winter woolies and the second was immaculately turned out.


----------



## Naphth (Jan 7, 2015)

I wish I had a place to keep him, time to ride, and the money to buy him. It's even more painful because I'm going to farrier school in Kentucky soon!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I see toeing out behind on that first horse, and he *may* be butt high but the saddle prevents us from seeing that. Can't see his wither but I like the way his neck ties in and his throat latch. Not experienced enough to say if it's open or not, but it's clean.

His eye looks to have a higher placement, and his head is quite narrow and long but he looks noble so it works for him.

He looks to be in very good shape, with a nice short back.

His rear end is pretty nice too.

(inexperienced, just figured I'd give it a shot)


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I like the first horse. Very nice but I don't know if it is just the picture but the right hind pastern looks a little thicker than the left. Maybe just the way he is standing. And does he have his lower lip tucked in or maybe a bit parrot mouthed.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like the first horse but he is a bit back at the knee. He is very solid looking otherwise.


----------

